# growing red tiger lotus emmersed??



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

is it possible?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Just have to ask.


WHY???

The hole point of that plant is how it sends leaves to the surface of the water?? Thats like trying to grow a rose underwater.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't believe the zenkeri lotuses can be grown out of water.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

No they can't.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> Just have to ask.
> 
> WHY???
> 
> The hole point of that plant is how it sends leaves to the surface of the water?? Thats like trying to grow a rose underwater.


lol my gf wanted too see its flower an i figured that it would be easier to get it to flower if i grew it emmersed. i thought that maby it wouldnt send out lillys and just send out a flower .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you let it grow to teh surface, it might and should eventually flower.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The only instance of one flowering I have heard of (not over the net) is someone who was using metal halides to grow their plants.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Next summer plant the lotus in a pot with potting soil and a root tablet. Place some gravel on top to keep the soil from floating around. Place it in a tall pail or a tub and set it out in the sun about June. Add water to the pail until the lotus is totally submerged. I was going to do that this summer past but ameekplec had his summer madness sale and I forgot. 
Also scoop out the mosquito larvae once in a while with a fine net so that you don't become a neighbourhood menace and feed it to your fish. The fish just go wild for that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...summer madness sale.

With lotuses, keep the water really well fertilized. It's a funny plant that is known for growing in the swampiest of places.

It would be neat to see if our summer sun is intense enough for it to bloom. Would be a neat experiment.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't I gets pretty hot in the summer. I might try this next summer myself.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have no idea... wtf your atlking about? but i like the idea of growing plants outside in an bucket. and same with metal halide lights. i got a pair of construction lights that are 500W a peice i though about making a plant grow tank with them but.... i dont think i want to pay to keep 1000W of light on for half the days....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

planter said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't I gets pretty hot in the summer. I might try this next summer myself.


It's all about angles - the tropical sun is a lot more intense, even if our temperatures in the summer are up there. It would be worth a try though. I'd like to see one flower outside. I brought back a few lotus seeds from Japan (tsk, tsk, I know), that I'd like to try someday too.



sawman88 said:


> i have no idea... wtf your atlking about? but i like the idea of growing plants outside in an bucket. and same with metal halide lights. i got a pair of construction lights that are 500W a peice i though about making a plant grow tank with them but.... i dont think i want to pay to keep 1000W of light on for half the days....


You really only need them on for about I'd say 2 - 4 hours a day to simulate the tropical midday sun. I'd say 3 hrs would probably be enough....but you'd probably need to run strong lights during the day anyways. Oh, and the evaporation from those puppies would be hell to keep after.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It should work outside as tropical water lilies are used in ponds up here during the summer and overwintered indoors. Agreed it would be a great experiment though. No need to worry about algae as the leaves block that out.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Next summer plant the lotus in a pot with potting soil and a root tablet. Place some gravel on top to keep the soil from floating around. Place it in a tall pail or a tub and set it out in the sun about June. Add water to the pail until the lotus is totally submerged. I was going to do that this summer past but ameekplec had his summer madness sale and I forgot.
> Also scoop out the mosquito larvae once in a while with a fine net so that you don't become a neighbourhood menace and feed it to your fish. The fish just go wild for that.


the pail would have to be clear? right? or will the lillys be enough light ansobstion for the plant?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter as diffused sun will come into the top of the pail to get the lotus going and when the leaves get to the top it will be total sunlight. If you want you can add bricks or other things that are sturdy enough to raise the pot near the surface and as the plant grows out remove the lower the bricks or what. This site may help http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com/tropwatlil.html
I would start out with a 6 inch pot and see how that works.


----------

